# Cubase: Soundwiedergabe funktioniert nicht



## gnom3 (31. März 2013)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich habe vor kurzem angefangen mit Cubase Elements zu arbeiten. Ich habe versucht, etwas mit meinem Keyboard aufzunehmen. Dabei habe ich haargenau das gemacht, was im Handbuch steht. Trotzdem höre ich nichts, wenn ich auf den Wiedergabeknopf drücke. Ich habe auch den Midianschluss kontrolliert. Alles ist scheinbar richtig angeschlossen. Das Midi-USB-Interface hat ein Gehäuse mit einem Lämpchen, das immer rot leuchtet wenn es an ist. In diesem Fall hat es auch rot geleuchtet. 
Auf dem virtuellen Synth (Halion Sonic SE) steht bei "MIDI Channel" (dieses Symbol, was wie eine Midi-Buchse aussieht) die Zahl 1. Wenn ich den Softsynth per Mausklick betätige, fängt das Symbol (MIDI Channel) immer an, orange zu leuchten. Es bewegt sich auch ein gelber Balken (links von "Master Volume" und "Master Tune"). Dann ist ja noch oben links auf dem Bildschirm ein Kästchen wo die Instrumentenspur drauf steht (in diesem Fall 1). In dem Kästchen ist auch der Monitor, den man anschalten kann und der dann orange leuchtet. Ganz rechts im Kästchen bewegt sich auch ein Balken, wenn man spielt. Wenn ich aber mit meinem Hardware-Keybaord spiele, ist das alles nicht der Fall. Dann bewegt sich nur ein Balken und zwar in dem lang gezogenen Rechteck was am Bildschirm ganz unten zu sehen ist (Audioaktivität (Standardeingangskanal)). Soll das so sein?

Ich vermute mal, dass es nicht am USB-Midi-Interface liegt, oder? Ich habe im Computer bei "Geräte und Drucker" nachgeschaut und da steht "Das Gerät funktioniert einwandfrei".

Außerdem habe ich versucht den Sound vom Halionsonic aufzunehmen, also von dem Synthesizer, der in der Software enthalten ist. Das Problem ist wieder dasselbe. Ich drücke auf Wiedergabe und es ist auch nichts zu hören.

Weiß jemand, woran das liegen könnte?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. April 2013)

Hi gnom3,

Ich selbst nutze Cubase, kenne Cubase Elements nicht. Aber möglicherweise liegt es einfach daran, dass du dein Audiogerät in Cubase Elements noch nicht konfiguriert hast? "Geräte konfigurieren" und "VST-Verbindungen" wäre beim großen Cubase das Stichwort. 

Hoffe, das hilft dir weiter.

Gruß
Martin


----------

